# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Mild Hypothyroidism?

## sizerp

TSH, 3RD GENERATION: 3.92 (.40-4.50 mIU/mL)

I've only had the TSH test done at my last physical. I have some symptoms of hypo I think...

Should I get my T3 and T4 levels checked? I have a very fast metabo, and can eat pretty much anything I want without getting obese (regardless of workout routine). What does this all mean?

Am I being paranoid?

----------


## diesel405

:Hmmmm:

----------


## tboney

Yea??? What are you trying to ask? Why do you think you have hypothyroidism??? Your levels are above average??

----------


## sizerp

Yes, I am asking if you think I have it. My TSH results were on the high end. I have heard that above a 3.0 would be considered mild Hypo, or the new development of hypo.

I should probably just get my T3 and T4 levels checked, as I've heard the TSH 3rd Gen test isn't always accurate.

----------


## tboney

No bro high tsh indicates hyper not hypo. So in your case t3 would be a bad decision!!! Symptoms of hyperthyroidism are increased bp, anxiety weight loss etcc

----------


## sizerp

> No bro high tsh indicates hyper not hypo. So in your case t3 would be a bad decision!!! Symptoms of hyperthyroidism are increased bp, anxiety weight loss etcc



Um no.

A TSH that is higher than normal suggests a thyroid that is under active and not doing its job of producing thyroid hormone. So, in general, HIGHER TSH = UNDER ACTIVE THYROID / HYPOTHYROIDISM.

Please don't respond if you have no idea what you're talking about.

----------


## sizerp

Going to go to an Endo next week hopefully. Will keep you updated, and let you know if my bodily thermostat is broke or what.

----------


## tboney

> Um no.
> 
> A TSH that is higher than normal suggests a thyroid that is under active and not doing its job of producing thyroid hormone. So, in general, HIGHER TSH = UNDER ACTIVE THYROID / HYPOTHYROIDISM.
> 
> Please don't respond if you have no idea what you're talking about.


Hey no need to be nasty!! I simply mis-spoke! I wasnt paying attention and thought you were saying that your t3 levels were high. I actually do know what I am talking about. I have suffered from hyperthyroidsm for years and had a radioactive iodine ablation several years ago. I have had graves disease for over ten years.

----------


## tboney

I would like to know how it turns out for you.

----------


## svalleyg135

youve gotta be kidding. people need to do their research before posting. higher TSH means lower thyroid function. if not enough thyroid is being produced, TSH levels rise telling the thyroid to produce more. your TSH level is somewhat elevated, with doctors wanting people usually not above 3.0 mIU/mL. an endo would probably put you on thyroid at probably 25mcg a day to start off, even that low dose would probably lower it significantly.

----------


## sizerp

> Hey no need to be nasty!! I simply mis-spoke! I wasnt paying attention and thought you were saying that your t3 levels were high. I actually do know what I am talking about. I have suffered from hyperthyroidsm for years and had a radioactive iodine ablation several years ago. I have had graves disease for over ten years.


No worries, sorry.

Didn't mean to get nasty, heh. That is a common mistake that people make anyway.

Yeah I think I found a decent Endo in my area. Will see what he says. If not I may just start self-administering some T3.

----------


## tboney

> No worries, sorry.
> 
> Didn't mean to get nasty, heh. That is a common mistake that people make anyway.
> 
> Yeah I think I found a decent Endo in my area. Will see what he says. If not I may just start self-administering some T3.


I hope it goes well for you. You might want to look into armour thyroid. It has worked very well for me. It has a combination of dessicated thyroid tissue containing both t3 and t4.

----------


## sizerp

> I hope it goes well for you. You might want to look into armour thyroid. It has worked very well for me. It has a combination of dessicated thyroid tissue containing both t3 and t4.


Is that a prescription?

----------


## tboney

> Is that a prescription?


Yea, it is a prescription. I tried synthroid and evn when my lab results indicated that my levls were in the normal range I still had hypo symptoms. The armour thyroid very quickly started making me feel better.

----------


## sizerp

> Yea, it is a prescription. I tried synthroid and evn when my lab results indicated that my levls were in the normal range I still had hypo symptoms. The armour thyroid very quickly started making me feel better.


Interesting.

----------


## starkiller

You guys handled that well! and i learned something.

----------


## D.quere

When i had a mild acne problem, i used ice. It worked perfectly. I washed my face with cold water den i rubbed ice on it. Hope it works

----------


## CMonkey

^^^wtf?

----------


## NaturalHealthDoc

I just realized this thread says 2009 not 2010, oh well here is some info that might help someone 
3.92 is within the normal conventional range but you really want to see the TSH between 1 and 2 for optimal function. You need to test T3 and T4 too though. My experience has been that all the AS inhibit the thyroid to some degree, although it is usually only temporary. Some alot more than others, Tren is especially known for this inhibiition. Low thyroid can be a factor in facial puffiness with or without AS. 
How old are you and what are your symptoms?
If you can eat whatever you want and not gain weight, then you are probably not hypothyroid in a diagnostic sense but may still be suboptimal.
Hypothyroidism is epidemic in our culture due to all kinds of things in our food and environment that interfere with thyroid production.
Like someone else mentioned, if you are low Armour is a good option or Nature Throid. But if you are under 35 or just borderline low, a better option to just optimize your own natural function is the combination of two herbs, Guggul and Bladderwrack. A good form of Guggul for thyroid is Guggulbolic available at bodybuilding.com. It kicks the thyroid back into gear. Bladderwrack is a seaweed especially high in iodine and precursor plant hormones T1 and T2 which are used to form T3 and T4.

----------


## Angelo01

There are several hypothyroid symptoms that may be experienced; these include fatigue, weight gain or trouble losing weight, etc. Hypothyroid symptoms appear rather gradually and normally are found in people over the age of 50, although a person of any age can have the disease. One should know that if they are experiencing any of the symptoms associated with hypothyroidism the disease is easily treated.

----------


## n00bs

TSH doesnt mean shit...

Simply measure your temp everymorning before you get out of bed for a week under arm..

----------

